# My Plants So Far (please correct ID if wrong)



## mumbakki (Sep 17, 2008)

After a few days of squinting at thumbnails of similar-looking plants, I think I've got most of these IDs right by now 

1. Anubias barteri var. nana









2. Nymphaea micrantha (on the left)









3. Hydrocotyle verticellata "Pennywort"









4. Hygrophila corymbosa "Siamensis"









5. Ceratophyllum demersum "Hornwort" or part of them anyway, they're all over. And yes, thats a tinfoil barb, I have six of them in this 45G long tank. I'm giving them to a naturalist friend of mine soon to put in one of his many ponds *grumble* *grumble* LFS mislabelling their plants and fish *grumble* *grumble* [smilie=e:
[IMG]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk38/mumbakki_photos/withTB.jpg[/IMG]

6. Echinodorus cordifolius?









This one's new leaf made like the Nymphaea and is shooting for the surface









...in a race with these two Nymphaea and another Echinodorus. They'll probably lose to the Nymphaea though heheh

















7. Vallisneria americana natans "Straight Vallis" (picture taken from behind the tank, the "bad side" which has flecks of white paint as this is a 3rd-hard tank and at which I have to look through a brown-tinted window)









Macro shot:









I'm just waiting for more of the same substrate to arrive at the LFS then I'll make the white part narrower and add a lot more plants to the sides  Unfortunately they're planted in tiny pebbles, didn't know I could use silt/clay for better plant growth, I hope I can make up for this with ferts. This is my first planted tank set up only weeks ago I've made some beginners mistakes


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Number 4* looks like _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'siamensis'. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=226&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

I'm not sure what the sword is either. It may be easier to tell in a while.

Welcome! I recommend you look around a bit and do some reading so that you have a plan to work with going forward.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Number 6 looks kinda like _Echinodorus cordifolius_ (check my spelling). Anyhow, I think that is the emersed foliage and, like Cavan suggested, as submerged leaves form over time it will be easier to tell.


----------



## mumbakki (Sep 17, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> *Number 4* looks like _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'siamensis'.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=226&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila





davemonkey said:


> Number 6 looks kinda like Echinodorus cordifolius (check my spelling). Anyhow, I think that is the emersed foliage and, like Cavan suggested, as submerged leaves form over time it will be easier to tell.


Hey, I think you're both right. I was immediately able to tell the difference now that I've rested my eyes some 

Although for number 6 yeah I'll probably have to wait and see, they've only been in the tank about 2 weeks. Wondering about those new leaves shooting up like that though...

Thanks! Will correct them now.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

mumbakki said:


> Although for number 6 yeah I'll probably have to wait and see, they've only been in the tank about 2 weeks. Wondering about those new leaves shooting up like that though...


Yeah, hopefully it doesn't turn out to be one of the broad leaf _Sagittaria spp_ (like arrowhead, or bulltounge). If you see large rhizhomes or tubers, be ready for a BIG plant.


----------

